# Tips for Scotland trip,, Jan



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Fancy going to Scotland in winter, well Jan really any tips, open to all sugestions got a 8.5 mh retired so no prob with time etc


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi gdleeds

Do not know what to say other than its cold and they do have extremely bad weather in January, but you will not be troubled by midges

Best regards
Broom


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I presume that you have made a typing error and you mean Spain


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Done Spain Morocco etc fancy something different, van winterised enjoy photography so thought Scotland would be cool ie different


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

This will only be our second year in Spain in Feb/March and the reason we go is for the weather which is what most people go for.
If you are happy to be cold in Scotland then that's up to you.
I've no doubt the scenery will be nice but it's not enough to entice me there at that time of year.
Best of luck.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

thats why I`m asking for tips from anyone whos done the trip in winter


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

gdleeds,

Scotland is beautiful at any time of the year! You'll probably encounter all sorts of weather from bright sunny days (but cold); high winds; snow, rain, and everything inbetween.

You will see dramatic storms up on the west coast, snow in the mountains - sutherland will be beautiful if the sun shines.

Biggest problems will be 'touristy' things closed during winter and not many campsites open.

Having said that, the scenery will be open, and there are loads of places to wild camp. The food and the whisky are good all year round!

Or go to la manga and play bingo!

David

ps love the pic of your van in the desert btw.


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just got back from a six night trip. Mixed weather, only to be expected. Glenmore Campsite on Loch Morlich is open all year, very friendly and great scenery. Noticed a lot of laybys now have 'no overnight parking' signs on them especially on main roads which might limit your options for an overnight stop.
On the way there, or back, would recommend The Lade Inn near Callender. They sometimes allow overnight MH parking and serve good food and beer.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

b16duv said:


> Or go to la manga and play bingo!


I don't believe that playiing bingo comes into the decision making in anybodys calculations when deciding to travel to Spain


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

OOOh David.......... have you upset someone, Spain = Winter = Bingo


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

gdleeds said:


> OOOh David.......... have you upset someone, Spain = Winter = Bingo


two fat ladies anyone? :lol: :lol:

and the relevance of spain to a thread about winter touring in scotland is.................?

Guys, life's too short!!!


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

b16duv said:


> and the relevance of spain to a thread about winter touring in scotland is.................?
> 
> Guys, life's too short!!!


You are right, apologies for dragging it off topic as it's one of my pet hates, I wiil keep quiet now.


----------



## 96090 (Aug 22, 2005)

b16duv said:


> gdleeds,
> 
> Scotland is beautiful at any time of the year! You'll probably encounter all sorts of weather from bright sunny days (but cold); high winds; snow, rain, and everything inbetween.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more!

The further north you venture, the easier it becomes to find wild camping spots too.

In previous years we've been away at this time of year and have never had any problems finding someplace to stay, or something to do.

Have enjoyed many photo opportunities in the real north over the years.

Gotta be better to be snapping than to be waiting on clickety click :wink:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

just seen our weather forecast - cold, clear and dry for the next wee while, perfect weather for winter touring. 
Look at my entries for wild camping spots in the database, the cairngorms are beautiful at this time of year. Can also highly recommend Glenmore forest holidays site. There is a C&CC site on loch lomond open till mid January (i think).
The east of Scotland has much less rainfall than the west, is no colder than NE coast of England (where I was born) and welcomes tourists at any time of year. With a well winterised van I would highly recommend it.

Chris


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Just go for it gd!

Stock up that superb mh, take warm waterproofs, some cash for pubs if weather really foul, good radio (or tv) to keep an eye on the local weather, especially west coast v's east coast, and enjoy the challenge!

You could be lucky. I've done the NW Highlands at New Year and been stunned by sudden clear sunny days when the snow on the mountains looks fantastic, and equally let down by roof-level cloud hiding everything!

Biggest challenge will be finding site open if you want facilities, some research required here but not hard to do; open sites in the Highlands are quite rare in January, Bunree CC is probably open and is an good 'halfway' stop on west coast; and Aviemore area has several open sites due to 'winter sports' industry. For others see recent scotland posts.

8.5m won't be a problem either, rather an advantage with all those comfortable facilties.

Go for it gd and let us know how it goes when you get back!


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Just looked at your avatar properly - satellite tv - weather forecasts no problem


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Always fancied what you are doing gdleeds but the other half is not very keen at all. Still working on it though. Been there when there was late snow and it was beautiful. Spain in the winter, no thanks! Too crowded.

peedee


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peedee said:


> Always fancied what you are doing gdleeds but the other half is not very keen at all. Still working on it though. Been there when there was late snow and it was beautiful. Spain in the winter, no thanks! Too crowded.
> 
> peedee


I'm in the same boat as yourself Peedee. Me will, she won't. 

Jock.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Well - did you go gd?


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

gdleeds said:


> Fancy going to Scotland in winter, well Jan really any tips, open to all sugestions got a 8.5 mh retired so no prob with time etc


I would say go for it.....and depending how long you are up there we may bump into you?

We are travelling up to the NW Scotland via Pembrokeshire and the Lake District mid January for a few weeks walking before travelling back south via the east coast. Then we are off travelling around Europe :lol:

Regards

Dean & Angela


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Scotland and touring*

I don't know why people from south of the border automatically assume that the weather we have in Scotland is worse than theirs or that our weather is "bad" in the winter.

2008 in the NE of Scotland has been superb, we have had the best of the weather, past few days my OH has been out laying slabs (glutton for punishment)

Just avoid the ski-ing areas and you should be OK. You will be in a motorhome with your bed, food etc. so why worry.

Liddalia site at Newcastleton is a small site for Caravan Club members only, well worth a visit on the way north. If you fancy possible snow and a really cold place in winter, Braemar would do, best approach would be from the north though!

Enjoy.


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Take snow chains, allow two to three times as much time to travel as satnav tells you. Antifreeze in toilet cassette. Durness site is great at any time of year. Heated windscreen is good.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

A great thank you to all who have contributed, I still intend going so more site stopovers with hardstanding for 28 foot unit would be great

regards

gdleeds


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Intend setting off straight after New Year should be good


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Hi

I can't help much with Scotland touring advice as, other than Edinburgh and some of the West Coast with coaches, I am clueless.

As far as I know, there are no CCC sites open in Scotland except for Moffat.

The link below is a small site that was recommended to me for my spring trip

http://www.inver-caravan-park.co.uk/

Russell

I am sure you will have a fabulous trip.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Brighouse Bay camp site , very nice site with easy access in Dumfries & Galloway approx 50 odd miles from the M6 at Carlisle. Set beside the sea and close to Kirkcudbright. The only site in Scotland to accept camping cheques. (05/01 - 31/3) From there you can cut up to the bottom of the west coast to start your adventure. I have lived in this area for 34 years and have only been stuck on the main roads for 1 hour in snow in that time.
Driving in the north west of Scotland you will encounter single track roads but with plenty passing places big enough for even coaches and courteous drivers. You will definitely enjoy yourself.
Derek


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It may well be cold and wet up there at that time of year but as someone here said some time ago - " there's no such thing as bad weather - only bad clothing"

Sooo much better that clickety click


----------



## gabbie (Feb 28, 2007)

*trip to scotland in january*

I live on the east coast of Scotland central area, Tayside. I can assure you, this year is the first time I have scraped frost from the car windows in the morning for quite a few years. We have had a flurry of snow which disappeared by lunch time. The sun has been shining today, in fact, dark glasses is needed a few days in a week. The scenery is worth going for and of course, the friendly natives. If you are heading my way, give me a call and I will park you up for a few days.
all the best, Gabbie


----------

